

The latest Firefox privacy campaign video - nmridul
https://snippets.cdn.mozilla.net/media/files/578456a5-ebcc-4c44-87e3-447e59561ec5.webm

======
nmridul
I am not much of a privacy freak. But this video did touch a nerve...

